# Wo ist der Pfad zur "Java(TM) Platform SE"



## RaketeR (10. Sep 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Problem.

Ich möchte aus VBA eine Jar-Datei öffnen. Dazu muss ich den Pfad zum ausführenden Programm eingeben. Ich dachte eigentlich immer, Jar-Dateien würden mit der javaw.exe gestartet. Aber wenn ich die Jar-Datei damit öffne, kommt ein Fehler. 

Wenn ich die Jar-Datei ganz normal über Doppelklick öffne, startet sie auch ohne Probleme und wird ausgeführt. Habe ich mir gedacht: "Sei clever, und guck mal nach was unter "Öffnen mit..." steht": Da steht allerdings nur "Java(TM) Platform SE binary".

So, nun meine Frage: Unter welchem Verzeichnis/Pfad finde ich dieses "Ding"?

Schöne Grüße

Richard


----------



## Murray (10. Sep 2008)

RaketeR hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber wenn ich die Jar-Datei damit öffne, kommt ein Fehler.


Was kommt denn da für ein Fehler?


----------



## ARadauer (10. Sep 2008)

> So, nun meine Frage: Unter welchem Verzeichnis/Pfad finde ich dieses "Ding"?


schau mal unter C:\Programme\java\ irendwas mit jre oder jdk\bin


----------



## Guest (10. Sep 2008)

Murray hat gesagt.:
			
		

> RaketeR hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also mir wird da gesagt, dass er die "Main" nicht finden konnte :-/


----------



## Guest (10. Sep 2008)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > So, nun meine Frage: Unter welchem Verzeichnis/Pfad finde ich dieses "Ding"?
> 
> 
> schau mal unter C:\Programme\java\ irendwas mit jre oder jdk\bin



Also da finde ich zwar eine ganze Menge .exe Dateien (java.exe, javaw.exe), aber jedes Mal wenn ich eine dieser Dateien auswähle, kommt der Fehler. Nun wenn ich unter "Öffnen mit..." die von mir beschriebene "...Platform SE..." benutze, dann kann ich die jar öffnen... :-/ Komisch


----------



## Murray (10. Sep 2008)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also mir wird da gesagt, dass er die "Main" nicht finden konnte :-/



Dieser Fehler kommt bei javaw.exe auch dann, wenn das Jar-File  nicht gefunden wurde. Wie rufst Du javaw genau auf?


----------



## Guest (10. Sep 2008)

Murray hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dieser Fehler kommt bei javaw.exe auch dann, wenn das Jar-File  nicht gefunden wurde. Wie rufst Du javaw genau auf?



Diese Fehler kommt auch dann, wenn ich über "Öffnen mit..." mit der javaw.exe öffnen will...


----------



## Murray (10. Sep 2008)

Wenn Du javaw von VB aus aufrufst, dann musst Du - wie von der Konsole aus - den Parameter -jar mitgeben. Also

```
javaw -jar MeinJarFile.jar
```


----------

